# Enco 100-1525 help.



## bike (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi everybody!  This enco 100-1525 mill followed me home.  I am just learning about these machines and have a question about this.  I have a handwheel for this, but the shaft seems to be set too deep to attach the handle and put a castlenut on.  Can anyone explain why this could be this way?  What to do about it?  I have pulled and prodded and don't know how to proceed.


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 5, 2018)

It is difficult to tell from the photos, but it appears that the left side handle may be extended too far out of the end cap.  Perhaps spacers and/or bushings/bearings have been reinstalled incorrectly after having the lead screw out of the machine?  Do you have a parts manual for the mill so you can compare the installation to what is shown in the manual?


----------



## bike (Sep 5, 2018)

I have not found any manuals for it.  It is the same as a Jet 836, and I have looked at the pages on ereplacementparts.com.   Can't seem to find what might be not right.  I will work on getting some better photos.


----------



## bike (Sep 5, 2018)

ok, I feel like a dummy...  I figured out what was going on.  I simply was unable to turn the leadscrew to back it out.  I put on a castlenut without the handle and the situation became very apparent.

I'm sure I will be back with many more questions as this learning process unfolds...

vfd hookup is next up...


----------

